# Conectar altavoces Technics SB-EH750 a receptor Yamaha rx-v481



## davidpz78 (Abr 17, 2017)

Hola,
Estoy esperando que me llegue un receptor Yamaha rx-v481 que he comprado recientemente y quiero aprovechar unos altavoces viejos que tengo de una mini cadena Technics SC-EH750.

Los datos de la salida del amplificador Yamaha rx-v481 son estos:


Potencia de salida nominal dirigida por 2 canales 
20Hz a 20 KHz, 0.09% THD, 6Ω  = 80W + 80W


Potencia de salida nominal dirigida por 1 canales
20Hz a 20 KHz, 0.09% THD, 6Ω  = 115W/canal


Potencia dinámica (IHF)
(6/4/2 Ω) = 110/130/160 W


Factor de amortiguación
De 20Hz a 20kHz, 8Ω = 100 o más

Los altavoces frontales thecnics (SB-EH750) tiene 2 entradas separadas cada uno (rojo/negro pertenece al Super Woofer y azul/gris al Tweeter + Woofer) como se puede ver en la *imagen 1* adjuntada

Las especificaciones y el esquema interno de los altavoces se pueden ver en la *imagen 2 y 3 *adjuntadas

Para poder conectar estos altavoces a mi nuevo amplificador debería unir las entradas del altavoz y poner un filtro para separar las frecuencias. No tengo experiencia en este mundillo y necesito ayuda para realizar el filtro.

He encontrado en otro foro muy antiguo (era del 2012 y no me han contestado) a alguien con un problema similar al mio, amplificador yamaha y altavoz technics con doble entrada, pero era un modelo diferente. La propuesta que le habían dado era hacer un filtro como en la *imagen 4* adjuntada:

No tengo claro si en mi configuracion del filtro, los 2 condensadores internos que tiene el altavoz para separar las frecuencias del tweter/wofer afectarían al diseño del filtro, ya que desconozco los valores de los condensadores internos del altavoz del otro foro.

Alguien me puede ayudar y decirme si esta configuracion para mis altavoces y para mi amplificador seria correcta, según en la *imagen5* aduntada.

He adjuntado también la *imagen6* con las características de salida del amplificador viejo Technics, por si puede servir de referencia para los datos del filtro.

Perdón por el tocho de mensaje y por no haber podido insertar las imágenes directamente en el mensaje, ya que soy nuevo en este foro y aun no tengo los permisos para realizarlo.

Gracias de antemano si alguien me responde

Un saludo


----------



## elucches (Abr 17, 2017)

El filtro que pensás usar es para cruce a 200 Hz en 6 ohm.
Si dejás los capacitores internos del baffle, el cruce va a ser a mayor frecuencia.
Podés dejar los capacitores internos y no poner ninguno externo, y el cruce será muy cercano a 200 Hz (232 Hz, siempre hablando de valores nominales y considerando impedancias de carga resistivas) ya que estarías usando 100 uF en lugar de 135 uF.
(El tweeter no se ve afectado en este tipo de circuito, ya que tanto con o sin capacitor externo domina, en la conexión serie, el valor chico de 1,3 uF interno).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2017)

Por que no medis los parlantes y le hacés un crossover cómo la gente 

Los muchachos te pueden ayudar . . . 


Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas 

Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes


----------



## davidpz78 (Abr 18, 2017)

Muchas gracias a las 2 por contestar. 

La verdad que ese filtro lo quiero solamente temporalmente antes de que me compre otros altavoces en unos meses. 

Cuando estudié la ingeniería electrónica hace ya mucho tiempo, toque algo de filtros, pero ya no me acuerdo de nada y no conozco mucho el mundo de la electrónica del audio.

Como habéis dicho, si solamente conecto una bobina como la imagen adjunta y utilizo los capacitadores internos que ya incluye el altavoz. ¿Puede correr algún tipo de riesgo el amplificador nuevo por temas de impedancia o potencia y sonaran mas o menos bien?

Creo que liarme con un crossover completo es demasiado complicado para mi nula experiencia y si con una bobina puede hacerme el apaño sin correr riesgos para el amplificador, me doy por satisfecho.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 18, 2017)

Si mis calculos no estan mal , siendo que el capacitor del parlante de medios es de 100uF y que supuestamente el parlante es de 6 ohms ( no conocemos curva de impedancia) , entonces la frecuencia de corte será de 150Hz .
Por tanto y suponiendo misma impedancia del woofer , para dicha frecuencia de corte , la bobina deberia ser de 11mH .
Agrego segun tu pregunta que NO te va a afectar la impedancia ya que el amplificador va a "ver" 6 ohms 
Por otra parte, ese tipo de filtro, comun en los '80s es horrible , podrias obtener muy buenos resultados con un crossover bien elaborado , pero si vas a reemplazarlos , asi esta ok. Saludos


----------



## davidpz78 (Abr 18, 2017)

Muchas gracias AntonioAA 

la verdad que me pica el gusanillo de intentar hacer un crossover, pero no me fio mucho de que me salga bien, ya que hay que tomar algunas medidas y no dispongo de los medios para ello y puede que extropee el nuevo receptor.

De momento haré lo de la bobina, aunque también que me gustaría poder saber como se ha calculado la frecuencia de corte de 150Hz y el cálculo de 11mH de la bobina. Seguro que no tiene que ser muy complicado, voy a rescatar mis viejos apuntes de la uni, a ver si encuentro como hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## elucches (Abr 18, 2017)

En este tipo de filtro se busca simplemente que las reactancias de capacitor e inductor a la frecuencia de cruce sean iguales a la impedancia nominal de los parlantes.

Al hacer eso, las tensiones de salida estarán desfasadas 90 grados entre sí, y tendrán una magnitud o módulo de 1/√2 de la que tienen en la banda pasante, con lo que cada una será 3 dB menor que en la banda pasante.

Es decir, con ecuaciones:
2 * pi * f_cruce * L = Z_nom
1 / (2 * pi * f_cruce * C) = Z_nom
de donde
f_cruce = 1 / (2 * pi * √(L * C))

Por ejemplo con L = 4,7 mH y C = 100 uF es
f_cruce = 1 / (2 * pi * √(4,7e-3 * 100e-6)) = 232,15 Hz
y
Z_nom = 2 * pi * 232,15 * 4,7e-3 = 6,86 ohms

Con C = 135 uF como en el circuito original del divisor, da f_cruce = 199,8 Hz y Z_nom = 5,9 ohms.

Lo podés simular en computadora si tenés alguna variante de SPICE o similar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2017)

elucches dijo:


> En este tipo de filtro se busca simplemente que las reactancias de capacitor e inductor a la frecuencia de cruce sean iguales a la impedancia nominal de los parlantes.
> 
> Al hacer eso, las tensiones de salida estarán desfasadas 90 grados entre sí, y tendrán una magnitud o módulo de 1/√2 de la que tienen en la banda pasante, con lo que cada una será 3 dB menor que en la banda pasante.
> 
> ...


Por supuesto que eso te da un pico acustico de 3dB en la fcia de corte y te inclina el lobulo mas de 20° hacia el piso, asi que la solucion final no es muy buena que digamos...


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 19, 2017)

davidpz78 dijo:


> Muchas gracias AntonioAA
> 
> la verdad que me pica el gusanillo de intentar hacer un crossover, pero no me fio mucho de que me salga bien, ya que hay que tomar algunas medidas y no dispongo de los medios para ello y puede que extropee el nuevo receptor.
> 
> ...



Te aclaro que el "gusanillo" es peligroso ... asi empece yo hace varios años !

Aqui tienes una pagina que te ayuda a calcular un monton de filtros , aclaro que es SOLO PARA EMPEZAR :

http://www.mh-audio.nl/spk_calc.asp

Tus parlantes con un filtro de 2do. orden bien ajustado pueden sonar muy lindo.

Y esta es una pagina muy linda tambien para empezar :

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2017)

Eso le quería decir , Antonio , que midiendo los parlantes y con un filtro de segundo órden bien calculado  , no cambia los parlantes  .


----------

